# تسعة اخطاء يجب الحذر منها عند تناول الادويه



## just member (24 أبريل 2010)

*






لما كانت المسكنات من أكثر الأدوية شيوعاً في استخدامها وجب التنبيه علي عدة نقاط أو بالأحري أخطاء شائعة عند تناولها سواء كانت بـ أو بدون وصفة طبية 



لأن هذا الأمر يؤدي في أحيان كثير لحدوث مشكلات لدي المريض بعضها قد يكون خطيراً 



أول نقطة خاطئة:

إذا كانت حبة واحدة أمر جيد ، فيجب أن يكون اثنين معاً أفضل 



يصف الاطباء حبوب الألم بجرعات يرون بأنها ستقدم أفضل فائدة وأقل خطورة ممكنه, لذلك فمضاعفة الجرعة مرتين أو 

ثلاث مرات لن تساعد علي تخفيف الألم بسرعة. ولكن علي العكس فيمكن بسهولة وسرعة ظهور آثار جانبية ضارة. 


إن الجرعة الاولى من مسكنات الألم قد لا تعمل في خلال خمس دقائق ، بالطريقة التي تريدها ، ولكن هذا لا يعني انك يجب ان تتناول خمسة اخرين .

مع بعض عقاقير الألم إذا أخذت جرعة إضافية ، فإنه سيجعل الجرعة الأولى لا تعمل بشكل جيد, ومع البعض الآخر ، ربما تجد نفسك في نهاية المطاف في غرفة الطوارئ!! 




لذلك فإذا كنت قد تركت لما لديك من العقاقير المضادة للألم الوقت للعمل ، وبالرغم من ذلك لا تزال لا تستطيع السيطرة 
على الألم الخاص بك , فلن يكون عليك مضاعفة الجرعة وإنما راجع طبيبك واسأله:

لماذا استمر الألم معي فتره أطول ؟ 


إن فكرة أن حبه واحدة امر جيد فيجب بالضروره أن اثنين يكون أفضل هي مشكلة شائعة ،ويجب على المرضى اتباع تعليمات الطبيب في ذلك. 


يعني إسأله قبل ان تغادر العياده : هل يمكنني تناول حبوب اضافية اذا كنت لا أزال أشعر بالألم؟ وما هو الحد الأعلى لهذا 

الدواء؟ 

وهناك فكرة سيئة أخري في هذا الشأن وهي زيادة تأثير نوع واحد من الحبوب عن طريق اتخاذ نوع آخر إضافي. 

فقد يكون لديك مثلا أدفيل (ايبوبروفين) ، تايلينول(باراسيتامول) ، نابروسين(نابروكسين) ، في المنزل ، ومن الممكن للشخص أن يأخذ من كل ذلك وهذا يمكن أن يجعل الموقف يتصاعد إلى حالة سيئة للغاية .. 

رقم 2 : الجرعة الزائدة عن طريق الخطأ 


في كثير من الأحيان يأخذ الناس الأدوية المسكنه من الصيدليه بدون وصفه طبيه --أو حتي بوصفة طبية -- دون قراءة الملصق أو النشرة الخاصة بالدواء. هذا يعني أنهم في كثير من الأحيان لا يعرفون ما الذي يأخذونه بالضبط. وهذا ليس تصرف جيد علي الإطلاق. 


وإذا ما أخذ قاموا بتناول دواء مسكن آخر -- إما لتخفيف آلام إضافية أو لأسباب أخرى -- فقد يتسبب في الحصول على جرعة زائدة. ذلك لأن العديد من الأدوية تحتوي على مزيج من جرعات قصوي للمواد المسكنه للألم. 

فمثلا قد يتناول شخص حبوب البروفين ثم يذهب الصيدليه لطلب حبوب أدفيل وهذا شائع الحدوث ويعرض الشخص لتناول جرعة زائدة مضره. 

3 : التداخلات الدوائية 


قبل اتخاذ أي حبوب لمعالجة الألم ، يجب أن نفكر في ما نتناوله من غيرها من الأدوية ، والعلاجات العشبية ، وغيرها من المكملات الغذائية .

فبعض هذه الأدوية والمكملات الغذائية قد تتفاعل مع العقاقير المضادة للألم أو تزيد من مخاطر الآثار الجانبية. 



فعلى سبيل المثال ، يمكن للأسبرين أن يؤثر في عمل بعض عقاقير علاج مرض السكري ؛ كما أن الكوديين والأوكسي 
كودون يمكن أن يتداخلا مع العقاقير المضادة للاكتئاب. 



يجب عليك أن تعطي الطبيب قائمة كاملة من جميع الأدوية والأعشاب ، والمكملات الغذائية التي تأخذها -- قبل الحصول 
على أي وصفة طبية. 

وإذا كان المريض يقوم بشرائها من الصيدليه دون وصفه طبية فمن الأفضل إطلاع الصيدلي علي القائمة الكاملة بالأدوية 
التي ربما تتناولها. 



الخطأ الرابع: إشراك الآخرين في تناول نفس الدواء !

من الشائع أيضاً بين الناس أن يتناولون نفس الدواء الموصوف للآخرين ربما بين الأقارب والأصدقاء وزملاء العمل 

وهذا ليس تصرف جيد خاصة في حالة الأدوية المسكنة 

في بعض الأحيان يكون أحد الأشخاص الأصحاء يتناولون دواءاً مسكناً لعلاج أي ألم معين ثم يقومون بإعطاء بعض 
الحبوب لأقربائهم مثلاً في حال تعرضوا لأي نوع من أنواع الألم وهذه مشكلة كبيرة 

فهؤلاء الأقرباء ربما يكون لديهم مشكلة صحية خاصة كبار السن مما يقلل من إخراج الدواء من الجسم وربما يكون لديهم 
حساسية من هذا الدواء بل ربما أيضاً تتداخل مع بعض الأدوية الأخري التي يتناولها هؤلاء الأشخاص بدون علم. 

الخطأ الخامس: تقسيم الحبوب الغير مُعدة للكسر

تعتبر أقراص الدواء ماكينات مُعدة لتوصيل الدواء بالشكل الذي صُممت عليه, وبالتالي فهي لن تعمل بالشكل المطلوب 
عند القيام بالتغيير فيها عن طريق التقسيم والكسر إذا هي لم تكن مُعدة لذلك. 

فالحبوب المقسمة أساساً يجب أن يتم قطعها فقط خلال الخط الموجود عليها, أما الحبوب التي لا يوجد عليها مثل هذه 
الخطوط فلا يجب أن تُقسّم علي الإطلاق . 

فعندما نقوم بكسر مثل هذه الحبوب فربما لا تقوم بعملها بالرغم من أننا نقابل الكثير والكثير من الناس الذين يفعلون ذلك. 

لماذا إذاً ؟؟ 

بعض الحبوب يكون عليها غلاف, وعند كسر القرص ستتعرض المادة الفعالة الموجودة داخل الغلاف لفقدان فاعليتها . 

أيضا بعض الحبوب تكون المادة الفعالة فيها موزعة بالتساوي والبعض اللآخر لا.

وذلك باللإضافه للشعور بمذاق غير جيد للقرص الذي فقد جزء من غلافه 

6- عدم التحدث إلي الصيدلي 

فليس من السهل علي الأشخاص قراءة النشرة أو المُلصق الخاص بالدواء ويجب علي هؤلاء الأشخاص التحدث إلي 
الصيدلي إذا كان لديهم أي سؤال أو مشكلة مع الدواء. 

7- الإحتفاظ بالأدوية القديمة الغير مُستعملة 

حيث يجب علي أي فرد من أفراد الأسرة التخلص من الأقرص الزائدة أو الغير مُستعمله طالما لم يعودوا في حاجة إليها 

أحد الأسباب أن هذه الأقراص التي يتم الإحتفاظ بها تتعرض المادة الفعالة فيها للتكسر والتحلل عند تعديها لتاريخ 
الصلاحية, وقول بعض الناس أن تاريخ الصلاحية ممتد لفترة معينة بعد التاريخ المحدد هو قول خاطئ

لن يتسبب ذلك فقط في عدم فاعلية الدواء ولكن سيُعرِّض الجسم لنواتج تحلل الدواء والتي قد تكون خطرة وضارة للغاية 

وهذا شائع الحدوث 

سبب آخر أن وجود هذا الدواء بالمنزل يُعتبر مغريا لبعض أفراد الأسرة لتناوله فور الشعور بالحاجة له 

كما يعرض الأطفال لمخاطر تناوله عن طريق الخطأ 

8- التأثير علي القيادة 

يختلف الأشخاص في استجابتهم لهذا النوع من الأدوية فربما تجعل بعضهم يشعر بالدوخة أو النعاس والبعض الآخر لا يشعر بشئ .

لذلك فمن المفترض ان يتم تجريبها أولا في البيت ومشاهدة كيف ستؤثر عليك. 

الخطأ التاسع والأخير: 
تناول المشروبات الكحولية أثناء العلاج بالمسكنات 

ويحدث هذا في الدول الأجنبية, ويتسبب ذلك في أن كلا من الأوية المسكنة والكحول يزيد من تأثير الآخر 

وهذا يعرّض الفرد لمفعول مضاعف للكحول وزيادة التأثيرات الجانبية للأدوية المسكنة, وسوف يتسبب ذلك كله في حدوث 
تقرحات بالمعدة وأضرار علي الكبد 
*​ ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا علي النصائح الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى جدا يا جاست بجد معلومات مهمه ومفيده جدا ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ميرنا (24 أبريل 2010)

الحمد له لا بحب ادوية و الدكاترة منى لطبيعة


----------



## zezza (24 أبريل 2010)

نصايح مهمة كتير ..اهم حاجة ماحدش ياخد المسكن على الريق من غير فطار علشان بيتعب المعدة .اسأل مجرب 
شكرا جو على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2010)

*

شكرا جدا
معلومات مهمه ورااائعه جدااا

الرب يبارككم


​*


----------



## +febronia+ (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك علي المعلومات


----------



## just member (24 أبريل 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي النصائح الجميلة
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


*العفو يا ماجد
شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز
*​


tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى جدا يا جاست بجد معلومات مهمه ومفيده جدا ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك


*ديما على الرحب اختنا العزيزة
نورتيني بمرورك
*​


apsoti قال:


> الحمد له لا بحب ادوية و الدكاترة منى لطبيعة





zezza قال:


> نصايح مهمة كتير ..اهم حاجة ماحدش ياخد المسكن على الريق من غير فطار علشان بيتعب المعدة .اسأل مجرب
> شكرا جو على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك


*
شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة
نورتيني اكتير بمرورك
وبشكرك لها الاضافة
*​


النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا جدا
> معلومات مهمه ورااائعه جدااا
> ...


*العفو يا استاذى
ربنا يبارك وجودك
*​


fofo.com قال:


> شكرا ليك علي المعلومات


*ديما على الرحب
نورتنى بمرورك الطيب
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## *koki* (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااا نصائح مهمة


----------



## besm alslib (24 أبريل 2010)

*نصائح ومعلومات فعلا مفيده وقيمه*

*شكرا اخي على النصائح*

*الرب يبارك تعبك*
​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (24 أبريل 2010)

مرسى اخى على النصائح المفيدة 

الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> شكرااااااااا نصائح مهمة


*العفو يا كوكى
شكرا لمرورك
*​


besm alslib قال:


> *نصائح ومعلومات فعلا مفيده وقيمه*
> 
> *شكرا اخي على النصائح*
> 
> ...


*شكرا اكتير الك ولمرورك
نورتينيى
*​


صوفيا مجدى قال:


> مرسى اخى على النصائح المفيدة
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ​


*نورتى بمرورك اختى العزيزة
ربنا يبارك كل طرقك
*​


----------



## happy angel (26 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسى كتيررر ابنى الحبيب 

معلومات مهمه جداا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## just member (28 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك يا امى
اكتير شرفتيني بتواجدك الجميل
ربنا يباركك ويبارك كل طرقك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

نصائح هامه جدا يا جوجو
شكرا كتير على النصائح
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2010)

معلومة جميلة​ 
شكرا جوجو​ 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (29 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> نصائح هامه جدا يا جوجو
> شكرا كتير على النصائح
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا الم ولمرورك اخى الحبيب
نورتنى
اتمنالك كل خير
*​


tasoni queena قال:


> معلومة جميلة​
> شكرا جوجو​
> ربنا يباركك​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## rana1981 (18 مايو 2010)

*شكرا يا جوجو على المعلومات والافادة​*


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2010)

*على الرحب ديما يا رنا
نورتى بمرورك
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 مايو 2010)

*الف شكر ليك

+++*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2010)

*جوجو

شكراااااا على للمعلومات والتحذير

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2010)

*شكرا الك انت ولمرورك اخى العزيز كليمو
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (26 مايو 2010)

just member 
          نصائــح جــدا مهمـــة تحذرنــا من الاخطــاء التي قد نقع فيها عند
          تنــاول الادويـــة 
          شكراااااااااااااا ليـــــــك


----------



## just member (27 مايو 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل اختى العزيزة
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك

*​


----------



## ريما 14 (28 مايو 2010)

فعلا موضوع حلو كتيير

وانا تعلمت درس 

لانوا بصراحة قبل فترة كنت تعبانة كتيييير

والدكتور وصاني اني اخد حبة واحدة فقط بعد كل وجبة اكل

بس انا ومن كتر ما كنت متضايئة من التعب اخدت 2  حبات عن عمد 

يعني بدل ما اخد 3 حبات يوميا

اخدت 6 حبات وبعدين ما شفت الدنيا في هداك اليوم ولا بعرف شو اللي صار الي 

انا تعلمت درس قاسي

ويا ريت ما حدا يعمل متلي 


شكرا على موضوعك المفيد

تحياتي


----------



## just member (28 مايو 2010)

*ربنا يحافظ عليكي 
ويعطيلك كل الصحة
شكرا لمرورك
*​


----------



## ريما 14 (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا الك انت اخي العزيز


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2010)

*على الرحب

ربنا يديم تواصلك
*​


----------

